

Please critique my project. Is it a waste of the domain name? - gaiusparx
http://rubytweets.com

======
there
i don't really see how it's much different than just using twitter.com's
search for "ruby" and seeing a bunch of results, aside from your affiliate
links on the right.

perhaps add some kind of trending so one doesn't have to sift through pages
and pages of results to see what's new/popular?

i think a more generic domain name would be better so that you could just use
subdomains to affect the search. ruby.yourdomain, php.yourdomain, etc.

~~~
gaiusparx
Thanks. Appreciate your input.

------
tiffani
If you find a way to analyze those Ruby tweets and separate them out
automatically into categories and also minimize duplicated content, it could
be rather useful.

